# Ideas for cottage stairs



## Cottier (10 Jan 2011)

Hi

we are sketching out a few of our own ideas for use of space in a cottage renovation and extension prior to meeting up with two architects to see which we want to work with. We have fairly well-developed ideas of our own but we're open to alternatives.

One of the things we were puzzling over in sketching ideas was how to make the best of circulation and location for the stairs. Just wondered if there were standard or obvious placements we hadn't thought of.

The cottage is your absolutely typical 19th century Connaught 3-room stone layout. 
- Central room with large hearth and chimney (about 4.5m each way). 
- Separate bedroom behind the hearth wall (c4.5m x 3m). 
- Similar room at the other end (ditto size), currently divided into a small bathroom and a little kitchenette.
- open attic/mezzanine platform under the pitched roof above the latter (ditto floor size but limited head room obviously).
- there are currently some DIY carpentry stairs in the main room up to the mezzanine

We're trying to add a dining/kitchen and make more use of 'upstairs' but the scope for extension is restricted on the site. We can only go in two directions. We can extend back a little bit from the gable, where the mezzanine is, and we can extend out from the front of the house at right angles.

We were thinking of removing the gable and lengthening the whole cottage by about 2m (so the attic and room below expand to about the same floor dimensions as the main living room). Then add a similar mass for a kitchen, at right angles, with an attic above joining into the mezzanine, so the house becomes L-shaped. I guess other people have done similar.

So, where to put the stairs?

1. we can leave them where they are, and just build a better staircase in the sitting room (but then the circulation has to always come through that room, e.g. when going from the new extension to the room above it)

2. we could put the stairs under under the mezzanine, either in one straight flight or with returns (but they have to come up in the middle of the attic for head height so we loose useful floor space up there with the stairwell...but reclaim floor space in the central room).

3. I think we can't suggest putting them in the new kitchen extension, up to the new attic above (fire regulations)

I'm sure the architect will have an immediate suggestion but are there any sample floor plans for similar L-shaped extensions that others might have done on traditional cottages that would help us in sketching our ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## onq (12 Jan 2011)

Cottier,

I doubt if you're going to get an answer on this as its very complex and really needs a set of plans linked to it.

Even then, you already have an architect and people are wary of supplanting professionals.

For the record, I don't think "sample floor plans" are the way to go.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon          as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in          Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the  matters    at      hand.


----------



## Bronte (12 Jan 2011)

Cottier said:


> are there any sample floor plans for similar L-shaped extensions that others might have done on traditional cottages that would help us in sketching our ideas?


 
There are plenty of books you can buy with sample floor plans.  Try Eason's or Amazon.  Also to get a better idea of reality why not visit some of the newly built holiday cottages in seaside resorts etc.  You could try Daft also for cottages for sale, they may have some floor plans on there or they may be available from an auctioneer.


----------



## TwoWheels (12 Jan 2011)

Cottier, where are you based?


----------

